# 18500 and zerorez short fit



## Strintguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know if a Moddoolar, or Five Mega 18500 body, with Zerorez shorty has 18650 length limits? Will longer protected cells fit?
thanks


----------



## DellSuperman (Oct 21, 2015)

My longest cell is a eagletec 3400 protected & i didnt face any problem with the length of it.


----------



## Strintguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Del, but the ET is one of the shorter protected 18650's. Does it feel like there is still some length to be had?


----------



## Strintguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone else with this set-up willing to comment?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 21, 2015)

No issues yet. Efest, AW, panasonic button and flat all have fit fine


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 21, 2015)

No clue about 5Mega, but the wonderful Oveready bodies may not work with some high capacity protected 18650's because of the diameter. I have 2 ZeroResShorty switches and they are able to handle lengthy cells; They just won't screw in as far before making contact. Not protected (or protected cells like AW and EagTac) have worked fine for me.

EDIT: Well, upon further thought, the not-anodized lip of the body needs to touch the brass zero res shorty 'switch', so what I said above is not really correct I guess. 

Soshine protected 3400mAh cells work in the Oveready bodies as well.


----------



## DellSuperman (Oct 21, 2015)

Strintguy said:


> Thanks Del, but the ET is one of the shorter protected 18650's. Does it feel like there is still some length to be had?


There seem to be a little more space if i remember correctly. 
That host is on my EDC rotation & today is his rest day. I will confirm when i get home from work later.


----------



## Strintguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Dell


----------



## DellSuperman (Oct 22, 2015)

My white/green 3400mAh Eagtec cell has about 0.5cm of space at the top after screwing in the ZRS tailcap in all the way


----------



## Strintguy (Oct 22, 2015)

Great, thanks again Dell


----------



## DellSuperman (Oct 22, 2015)

Strintguy said:


> Great, thanks again Dell


Cheers mate!


----------

